# The last pang, and groan, and tear!



## Berean (Sep 27, 2009)

(John Angell James, "Afflictions")

The Christian also looks to the end of afflictions! The end may sometimes come in this world. In reference to this, the utmost that the believer can be sure of, is that they will end in God's time.

They may last for his whole life. The sickness which afflicts his body may be unto death! The loss which he has sustained in his property may be irreparable--and poverty may go down with him to the grave! The trial which beclouds and distresses his spirits--may be his lot for life! But on the other hand, they may not! God may be bringing him "through fire and through water to bring him out into a wealthy place." But the Christian leaves this in the hand of God, and endeavors to maintain a hope which shall save him from despondency--checked at the same time by a reverence that guards him from unwarranted presumption.

But if the end of the trial does not come in this world--it will come in the next world--when they will not only forever cease, but leave an eternal blessing behind! "I reckon that the sufferings of the present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us!" "Our light affliction, which is but for a moment, works for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory!" Four things are set forth in these passages:

1. Our afflictions will have a termination! This is sweet. They are to end--they are not to last forever! The last pang, and groan, and tear are at hand--and how near the Christian never knows!

2. Our afflictions are not to end like those of the brute creation--in the grave merely--but in heaven! The last pang, and groan, and tear are to usher in that blessed state of which it is so beautifully said, "The Lamb who is in the midst of the throne shall feed them, and shall lead them unto living fountains of waters--and God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes!" Heaven shall terminate the afflictions of the righteous!

3. Heaven is so glorious, that the first view of its scenes, and the first moment of its enjoyment--shall make amends for the longest life of the most protracted and intense sufferings!

4. The sufferings of our earthly pilgrimage--will enhance and increase the felicities of heaven! Their submissive endurance; the graces which they call into exercise; the sanctification which they promote; the heavenly temper which they cultivate--will be the means of ripening the spirit, and making it fit for its eternal inheritance!

Every tear that is shed;
every groan that is heaved;
every loss that is sustained;
every moment of suffering that is endured;
every disappointment that is experienced, which is borne with patience, with resignation, with unwearied holiness--will not only be followed with millions of ages of ineffable felicity--but will prepare the soul for its enjoyment, and add something to its weight and its luster!

Grace Gems!


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 27, 2009)

Norm, I got the same e-mail this morning and - really! - was going to post it here. You beat me to it! So I think I'll post yesterday's fine Grace Gems offering:

"*Worse than the devil!*"
William Dyer, insightful
 ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
*All the sins of the saints*

(Thomas Brooks, "The Crown and Glory of Christianity,
or, HOLINESS, the Only Way to Happiness", 1662)

"We know that all things work together for good,
to those who love God, to those who are called
according to His purpose." Romans 8:28

All the afflictions, and
all the temptations, and 
all the oppressions, and 
all the oppositions, and 
all the persecutions--
which befall a godly man, 
shall work for his good. 

Every cross, and
every loss, and
every disease--
which befall the holy man,
shall work for his good. 

Every device, 
every snare, 
every deceit, 
every stratagem, 
and every enterprise of _Satan_ against
the holy man, shall work for his good. 

They shall all help to make him . . .
more humble, 
more holy, 
more heavenly, 
more spiritual, 
more faithful, 
more fruitful, 
more watchful. 

Every prosperity and every adversity;
every storm and every calm;
every bitter and every sweet;
every cross and every comfort--
shall work for the holy man's good.

When God _gives _a mercy--
that shall work for his good.
When God _takes away_ a mercy--
that shall work for his good. 

Yes, even all the *falls *and *all the sins of 
the saints* shall work for their good. Oh . . .
the care,
the fear,
the watchfulness,
the tenderness,
the zeal--
which God _raises_ in the souls of His saints by their 
very _falls!_ Oh the hatred, the indignation, and the 
detestation--which God raises in the hearts of His 
children against *sin*--by their very falling into sin! 

Oh what love to *Christ*, 
what thankfulness for Christ, 
what admiration of Christ, 
what cleaving to Christ, 
what exalting of Christ, 
what drawings from Christ's grace--
are saints led to, by their very falls! 

It is the glory of God's holiness, that . . .
He can turn spiritual diseases--into holy remedies!
He can turn soul poisons--into heavenly cordials!
He can prevent sin by sin, and cure falling by falling!

O Christian! What though friends and relations frown upon you, 
what though enemies are plotting and conspiring against you, 
what though needs, like armed men, are breaking in upon you, 
what though men rage, and devils roar against you, 
what though sickness is devastating your family, 
what though death stands every day at your elbow--
yet there is no reason for you to fear nor faint, because 
all these things shall work for your good! Yes, there is 
wonderful cause of joy and rejoicing in all the afflictions 
and tribulations which come upon you--considering that 
they shall all work for your good. 

O Christians! I am afraid, I am afraid--that you do not 
run so often as you should--to the _breasts of this promise_, 
nor draw that sweetness and comfort from it, that it would 
yield, and that your several cases may require. "We know 
that all things work together for good, to those who love 
God, to those who are called according to His purpose." I 
have been the longer upon this verse, because the condition 
of God's people calls for the strongest cordials, and the 
choicest and the sweetest comforts.​[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1][FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]Grace Gems[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Berean (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, Margaret, but Southern Presbyterian already posted that one yesterday. Hey, you tried! http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/all-sins-saints-53678/


----------

